# hortifrutigranjero



## ayvlis

Hola, alguien tiene idea de como traducir esta palabra?
*hortifrutigranjero

*gracias

Ayvlis


----------



## vicdark

¡Qué manera de rebuscar e inventar palabras para decir "productor de frutas y hortalizas"! A veces a los técnicos se les va la mano.

En inglés sería "*fruit and vegetable producer*"


----------



## cirrus

Market gardener would be another possibility.


----------



## vicdark

Cirrus,

In the UK, does "market gardener" refer to a commercial producer or to one planting a small plot on his back yard?

Thanks


----------



## ayvlis

creo que lo que vickdark puso se acerca más porque es para producción.  De todas maneras gracias cirrus por tu contribución, es otro aspecto y lo tendré en cuenta para futuras traducciones.

gracias a ambos

Ayvlis


----------



## 0scar

Si por lo menos dijese hortifruticultor/hortifrutícula...

Yo diria *vegetables and fruit farming*

Pensandolo bien no se que quiere decir *hortifrutigranjero.*
¿Alguien está seguro  de que no signifique el sector de *horticultura, fruticultura y granja, *tres actividades distintas, en vez de *granjero de frutas y verduras *?


----------



## vicdark

Oscar,

Dependiendo del país, el término "granja" puede tener diferentes significados. Así hay "granja avícola", "granja lechera" y "granja agrícola/hortícola/frutícola"


----------



## 0scar

Yo no pregunte que quiere decir granja.


----------



## cirrus

Market gardener means someone who produces fruit and veg and possibly even flowers for sale.  We are not talking massive agro business here but still an important sector of small to medium size producers.  The Vale of Evesham in England would be an area known for its market gardeners who produce, at various times of the year aparagus, plums, other soft fruit.


----------



## coolbrowne

Otra vez el problema de la falta de contexto. Sospecho que se trate de adjetivo (productos *hortifrutigranjeros*) quizás influencia brasileña pero, sin contexto... ¿quién sabe?


----------



## Juventude

Acá en Brasil es un término muy corriente. Suele referirse al sector del campo, que abraca la producción de legumbres, frutas y carnes (no sólo pollo, sino porcinos etc. e incluso miel).

Busco una traducción de esto para español de México ... no sé cómo decir... Diría sencillamente "Productor Rural"??? 

Saludos,
Juventude


----------



## cirrus

Lo que describes es para mi pura agricultura. ¿No vale granjero o agricultor sin más?


----------



## SJV

In the western US, we call them "fruit and vegetable growers".


----------



## agromusica

Juventude said:


> Acá en Brasil es un término muy corriente. Suele referirse al sector del campo, que abraca la producción de legumbres, frutas y carnes (no sólo pollo, sino porcinos etc. e incluso miel).


 
Para encontrar su definición habrá que entender su uso en el sitio en donde se utiliza que, al ver la definición de arriba, parece ser Brasil. 

Hortifrutigranjero, además de parecer un trabalenguas, tiene ciertos problemas de significado desde el punto de vista agronómico.

En la agricultura moderna el grado de especialización de los productores es muy alto. Ahora se habla de horticultores, fruticultores, ganaderos o, agricultores (la palabra granjero en español no es muy común y suele ser una traducción de el norteamericano "farmer" y su equivalente al español es "agricultor"). Agricultor tiene un siginificado amplio y otro reducido, el siginificado amplio abarca todas las actividades agrícolas, el significado reducido solamente la producción de productos básicos y que cubren grandes extensiones: cereales, leguminosas, oleaginosas, fibras.....

A veces se asocian las palabras hortofrutícola en un solo término para hablar del sector o de los productos. Pero asociar la ganadería con la produccion de frutas y hortalizas es muy poco común. Los agricultores que se dedican a todas esas actividades suelen ser pequeños agricultores que producen para el autoconsumo y venden sus excedentes y, obviamente, al referirse a ellos no se toma en cuenta su especialidad: 

En este caso son *campesinos, pequeños agricultores, labradores.....*

Si el término se refiere a los prductos entonces serían 
*"productos agrícolas"* o *"productos del campo"* porque lo abarca todo.



Juventude said:


> Busco una traducción de esto para español de México ... no sé cómo decir... Diría sencillamente "Productor Rural"???


 
En México sería *agricultor*, *productor agrícola*. 
Una forma especial es *ejidatario*. En algunos sitios se dice también *ranchero.*


----------



## coolbrowne

De hecho esta pregunta adicional está en foro equivocado. Tratase de búsqueda de una traducción del portugués (se escribe hortifrutigranje*i*ro) al español





Juventude said:


> Acá en Brasil es un término muy corriente....
> Busco una traducción de esto para español de México ...


El problema de significado es que el original brasileño es un *adjetivo*, mientras las respuestas lo han tratado como si fuera _nombre_. 


agromusica said:


> Hortifrutigranjero, además de parecer un trabalenguas, tiene ciertos problemas de significado...


Saludos


----------



## DWO

En Argentina se le llama *"productor frutihortícola"* y es muy común. Son aquellos que tienen una _quinta_ de 3-5Ha, por ejemplo, en donde cultivan frutas (duraznos, manzanas, naranjas, etc.) y productos de huerta (tomates, pimientos, etc.) para luego venderlos al por mayor en un mercado de abasto.
Para mí, la traducción podría ser *"fruit and vegetable producer"* (o *"grower"*, como dice SJV).


----------



## k-in-sc

Also consider "truck farming/farmer":

*Truck farming* is the cultivation of one or a few fruit or vegetable crops on a relatively large scale for transport to distant markets where the crop cannot be grown due to climate.
 This is contrasted to market gardening, where a variety of crops are grown on small farms for sale to local markets. Truck farms are larger, grow fewer types of crops, or only one type, and often grow seasonal crops. While truck and market farming both involve the cultivation of cash crops, a truck farm is even less likely to be a substantial food source for the farmer. Important truck crops include tomatoes, melons, onions, strawberries, citrus, potatoes, green vegetables and bananas.


----------

